# Need help badly, roof repairs!



## dennhop (Mar 18, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research, and I thought I had it all figured out on how to do it for around 2-300 dollars, but after tearing into the roof on my TT today, I realized that perhaps my idea won't work at all.  

The TT is a 30 ft, 99 Trail Lite travel trailer.  the master bedroom is in the very front, and the section of the ceiling over it started sagging, and after this last ice storm here in Indiana, started leaking.  I started to tear into the ceiling from the inside out today, just to see what I needed to do to it, and realized it's not going to be as simple as I hoped.  Story of my life.  

Here's what I had planned, and here's what I'm looking at.
I planned on replacing wooden cross supports, on the inside, repainting the roof, and calling it good, but when I started tearing into the ceiling, I realized that there is no wood supports up there.  All I have is two thin pieces of wood laminate, with a 1.5 in piece of styrofoam sandwiched between them.  Other than that, there is no wood structure in the roof.  
Here's a pic






I started calling around, and it looks like it's going to be around 8k to take it to a shop to repair, since they want to do the entire roof.  I don't have that.  I would have been hard pressed to pull $300 out to buy the materials, to do it myself.  

With all this being said, is it still possible somehow to use wood in place of the styrofoam, to run cross supports, to repair the roof, and brace it back flat, or am I essentially screwed, and sitting on a camper that I can't use or sell till I pay it off?  
Also, with it being spring, and raining non stop, if there is a way to repair it, I need to figure out how quickly, before more damage occurs to the inside.  THanks!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 18, 2011)

Re: Need help badly, roof repairs!

I hate to say it, but that is the way some factories make their roofs, to make the trailer lighter.  Rockwoods are built the same and lots others.

We repaired a Rockwood a couple of weeks ago.  We had an interior overhead cabinet to help us hold up the new ceiling panel.  We took the cabinet down, striped the ceiling panel off, glued a new piece of ceiling panel in place and reinstalled the cabinet.  The styrofoam will dry out and be OK.  How your gonna suppot it in the middle, I dont know.

OF COURSE, the first thing to do is stop the water from coming in!  Get on the roof, carefully, and figure out where the leak is and reseal it.


----------



## LEN (Mar 18, 2011)

Re: Need help badly, roof repairs!

Since it is an older TT Think I would Replace the sagging portion as needed then get a H shaped piece of aluminum to support the center then use L brackets at each end to hold it in place. Then use 1/4 round materiel around the edges to help edge support.

LEN


----------

